

Ask HN: CS Major or CS Minor - wvanwazer

Here's my situation: I'm currently a senior at a well-regarded state university on the east coast. Currently, my major is History, though I've taken enough classes that I could get a CS minor and graduate on time. To complete a CS major, it would be another full semester, jam-packed schedules for the rest of my time in college, and probably multiple courses over the summer.<p>Complicating the matter is that I've received a job offer to work as a web developer doing exactly what I want to do, at a place I could see myself working for 5+ years or more, with a really great team, in the location I want to live, and at a salary that is more than competitive for the area. It is the same place I interned with last summer, I know them well, and it's probably the only place I really, really want to work.<p>Problem is that it starts after I am <i>supposed</i> to graduate next May. I do not know for sure if the job will still be waiting for me--they're essentially waiting for me for this entire year, and I don't feel good about adding 8 months on to the time when I can accept the job. Cost of classes/living expenses isn't a factor--thankfully, my parents saved too much for college, and have extra money lying around for this very purpose.<p>So, here is the question: does the eventual payout of a major in CS rather than a minor in CS outweigh the potential cost of not getting this job offer?
======
jburwell
I recommend graduating on-time with the CS Minor, taking the job you have in-
hand, and then going back to part-time school for a CS Masters. The point of
the CS Major is to get the first job which you have already landed. You should
be looking at positioning yourself for your second job. Assuming your first
job at least 5 years, your next employer will be focused on your professional
experience and any graduate degrees -- not your undergraduate degree.
Therefore, I would take the job, and then go back to school part-time for my
CS masters which will be far more impressive to your second employer.

(I suggest getting your masters assuming that you would like to complete your
academic study of computer science. If you're interest is purely career
driven, then you can likely skip the masters all together.)

------
brudgers
My opinion: be flexible.

A job offer for May != a job in May.

There's no reason that you can't pack your schedule with more CS classes now.

Either way, you won't have a CS degree in May, but should the job fail to
materialize you will have better options.

Good luck.

------
willpower101
A major in history and only one extra semester for a cs major? Do you already
have calc 1,2,3 diffy q's, & linear alg? The math sequence is what stops most
people I know from starting on it so late.

I agree with part of brudgers and part of jburwell. You have more
marketability with a cs major and can land any job at a higher pay rate, but
after that it will be your work experience and what languages you know that
count.

Also a masters degree in cs at Vanderbilt for example (near me) only takes 2
semesters if you have all the pre-reqs. (even though you are given up to 4 to
finish it)

Picking up some extra classes now but still getting that job would open the
most doors for you.

------
dgunn
It sounds like this job is your ultimate goal or at least close. If you have
your ultimate goal in hand, there's no reason to continue striving for it. I
would take the job.

Working there for 5 years will probably be more useful than the degree anyway.

------
13rules
Get your degree in May with the CS minor. You already have the job offer for
what you want to be doing — take it, and get out there and start working.
You'll learn more in a year on the job than you will in the classroom.

